

Facebook making their own version of apps - lakeeffect
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/07/official-facebook-version-of-scrabble-spells-doubt-for-scrabulous/

======
aston
Actually, this is about EA/Hasbro making a Scrabulous competitor. "Facebook
making their own version of apps" is even more misleading than the headline TC
used.

~~~
gojomo
Yes, the headline is outright false. I think that deserves a flag, since it's
something the admins can fix.

